# Mercury Fehlerberichterstattung



## online-markus (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich hab auf meinem lokalen Server den Mercery Mail Transport drauf (mit xampp).

Funktioniert auch soweit problemlos.

Nur wenn zb. mein Online SMTP Server mal kurz off ist hab ich ein Problem.
Mercury versucht die Mail zu senden, und bricht mit .failed Error FF servicing queue job
ab.
Das ganze steht auch nur in der entsprechenden Console im Adminbreich. Außerdem versucht Mercury nichteinmal die Mail wiederholt zu sendenund er schickt auch keine Benachrichtigung zurück dass es nicht ging.
D.h. wenn der Server mal nicht anwortet bekomm ich nichtmal mit, dass meine Mail nicht verschickt wurde.

Weis jemand wie und wo man das einstellen kann?
So wie es jetzt ist, macht es keinen Sinn wie ich finde.

thx Markus


----------



## online-markus (31. Oktober 2005)

jetzt ist mir gerade was aufgefallen.

Ich hab so ca um Null Uhr mal vorgetäuscht, dass der Server off ist, indem ich einfach den name vom Sever geändert hab.
Nun hab ich gerade festgestellt (ca 20min später). Dass er eine Mail weggeschickt hat, es war die ursprüngliche, die er hätte vorher senden sollen.

Ist es dann so, dass Mercury einfach später nocheinmal sendet?
Mir kommt nur die Zeitpanne etwas groß vor.

Weis jmd. was dazu?


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ein "echter" Mailserver ist immer online..... und es gibt noch mindestens einen Ersatzserver...... wenn beide nicht erreichbar sind, dann liegt ein ernsthaftes Problem vor.
Daher ist es Schwachsinn zu versuchen jede Minute erneut zu senden, wenn der Zielserver durch z.b. ein Routingproblem stundenlang nicht erreichbar ist.
GMX z.b. versucht (ich glaube) 24 Stunden lang Mails an den Zielserver zuzustellen, danach stellt GMX den Versuch ein und schickt eine Nachricht an den Absender.

Wenn Du also dein Intervall schon runter setzen willst, dann solltest Du es nicht übertreiben..... oder dir ein Zielserver suchen der eine anständige Verfügbarkeit aufweisen kann.

Ich habe es nicht getestet, aber ich meine den Intervall stellst Du über "Configuration --> Mercury Core Modul --> Files" ein.
Dort ist ein Eintrag für "Queue processing controls" --> "Minimum period between job retries".
Und da drunter dürften die maximalen Fehlversuche sein, bevor es als fehlgeschlagen abgebrochen wird.

Voreingestellt sind 30 Minuten und 16 Versuche.
Dein Zielserver schein also eine Zeitlang nicht erreichbar gewesen zu sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## online-markus (31. Oktober 2005)

hi,
Genau die Einstellung hab ich gesucht, thx!

Würdest du mir noch veraten, wie ich einen alternativen SMTP-Server angebe?

Gruß markus


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2005)

Keine Ahnung.
Ich nutze Mercury überhaupt nicht.


----------

